# Loteador



## Priscila R.

Olá!!!

Alguém saberia me dizer se em português "loteador"  poderia ser traduzido por "agrimensor/topógrafo" ??
 
Segue a frase: 
Español:"Para el autor, sin embargo se trata de convenciones ajustadas por el loteador, y que, por lo tanto, afectan un grupo específico de personas, los demás vecinos del loteamento o barrio, que podrán también se beneficiar de aquellas reglas, valorando o mejorando la calidad, sin distinciones, para todos los que estuvieren en la región."
 
Português:"Para o autor, embora se trate de convenções estipuladas pelo loteador, e que, portanto, afetam a um grupo específico de pessoas, os demais vizinhos do loteamento ou bairro, poderão também se beneficiar daquelas regras, valorizando ou melhorando a qualidade, indistintamente, para todos os que estiverem na região."
 
Para ajudar:
Loteador é uma palavra derivada de:
*l**otear**: *v.t. Lotar; dividir em lotes: lotear um terreno para vendê-lo.

Gracias,

Pri.


----------



## Fanaya

Olá, Priscila: 

Creio que a tarefa, entre outras, da divisão em lotes dum terreno corresponde ao '_agrimensor_' em Espanha. Talvez o termo '_loteador_' exista nos países sul-americanos, mas pessoalmente acho que a idéia expressa-se perfeitamente com a primeira palavra, pois serve para ambos os continentes.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Olá, Priscila:
> 
> Creio que a tarefa, entre outras, da divisão em lotes dum terreno corresponde ao '_agrimensor_' em Espanha. Talvez o termo '_loteador_' exista nos países sul-americanos, mas pessoalmente acho que a idéia expressa-se perfeitamente com a primeira palavra, pois serve para ambos os continentes.


 
Mas olha que o '_loteador_' português (e julgo que o mesmo se passa no Brasil) não é um técnico de medição como o agrimensor (que também se diz assim em português). É o proprietário duma extensão de terreno que se propõe urbanizá-lo e que, para tal, o divide em lotes. O '_loteador_' pode até nunca ter tido na mão uma fita métrica, até porque quem faz habitualmente o plano da divisão física dos lotes são efectivamente os técnicos. Mas quem tem a posição legal de '_loteador_' é quem se propõe lotear um terreno seu, ou seja, '_loteador_' não é uma profissão mas uma qualidade jurídica que qualquer de nós pode ter. Também é assim em espanhol?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Mas olha que o '_loteador_' português (e julgo que o mesmo se passa no Brasil) não é um técnico de medição como o agrimensor (que também se diz assim em português). É o proprietário duma extensão de terreno que se propõe urbanizá-lo e que, para tal, o divide em lotes. O '_loteador_' pode até nunca ter tido na mão uma fita métrica, até porque quem faz habitualmente o plano da divisão física dos lotes são efectivamente os técnicos. Mas quem tem a posição legal de '_loteador_' é quem se propõe lotear um terreno seu, ou seja, '_loteador_' não é uma profissão mas uma qualidade jurídica que qualquer de nós pode ter. Também é assim em espanhol?



Pelo texto apresentado, parece que sim, Carfer, pois claramente o loteador está estabelecendo regras que afetam pessoas, como seria o caso de um condomínio resultante do loteamento. Sendo assim, fica claro que o loteador é muito mais que um agrimensor, por isso acredito que a palavra signifique o mesmo nos dois idiomas.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Mas olha que o '_loteador_' português (e julgo que o mesmo se passa no Brasil) não é um técnico de medição como o agrimensor (que também se diz assim em português). É o proprietário duma extensão de terreno que se propõe urbanizá-lo e que, para tal, o divide em lotes. O '_loteador_' pode até nunca ter tido na mão uma fita métrica, até porque quem faz habitualmente o plano da divisão física dos lotes são efectivamente os técnicos. Mas quem tem a posição legal de '_loteador_' é quem se propõe lotear um terreno seu, ou seja, '_loteador_' não é uma profissão mas uma qualidade jurídica que qualquer de nós pode ter. Também é assim em espanhol?



Pessoalmente, jamais ouvi a palavra '_loteador_' e, de facto, o meu dicionário de termos legais não contém tal. Creio que, ao menos em Espanha, não existe um equivalente ao 'loteador' português. Sei que a '_parcelación_' ou '_parcelamiento_' é a acção de divisão dum terreno em lotes/parcelas, de modo que talvez a palavra que estamos a procurar seja derivada desta. Mas realmente não sei qual...


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Mas olha que o '_loteador_' português (e julgo que o mesmo se passa no Brasil) não é um técnico de medição como o agrimensor (que também se diz assim em português). É o proprietário duma extensão de terreno que se propõe urbanizá-lo e que, para tal, o divide em lotes. O '_loteador_' pode até nunca ter tido na mão uma fita métrica, até porque quem faz habitualmente o plano da divisão física dos lotes são efectivamente os técnicos. Mas quem tem a posição legal de '_loteador_' é quem se propõe lotear um terreno seu, ou seja, '_loteador_' não é uma profissão mas uma qualidade jurídica que qualquer de nós pode ter. Também é assim em espanhol?


Concordo totalmente. 
Acho que em Espanha esta função corresponde a um "corredor de fincas", pessoa que compra terrenos para depois vender em lotes o não [_parcelas_ em espanhol] e pode cobrar uma comissão por vendas ou ser propriamente um inversor [_investor man_]. A denominação "corredor de fincas" nesta altura fica em desuso e a profissão a realizam os *API* (Agentes da Propriedade Imobiliária).


----------



## Carfer

Estive a ler a Ley del Suelo espanhola (a última, a 8/2007) e parece-me que está lá contemplada uma figura que tem algumas semelhanças com a do '_loteador_' português: *'promotor*'. A diferença maior parece-me consistir em que o promotor não tem de ser proprietário dos terrenos (não tomem isto como certo, não é a minha área). Que acham então de *'promotor*'? 



> *art. 16.3*
> _'Los convenios o negocios jurídicos que el *promotor de la actuación* celebre con la Administración correspondiente, no podrán establecer obligaciones o prestaciones adicionales más gravosas que las que procedan legalmente en perjuicio de los propietarios afectados. La cláusula que contravenga estas reglas será nula de pleno Derecho. _




http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/06/26/pdfs/A28482-28504.pdf

Nota: '_loteador_' não é um termo especificamente legal em Portugal (não o encontram referido na lei portuguesa, que só fala de _'loteamento_') mas é um termo de uso corrente. Também não estava a sugerir que se dissesse igualmente '_loteador_' em espanhol, apenas a suscitar questões sobre a equivalência deste a '_agrimensor_', que me parecia duvidosa.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Como trabalhei para empresas espanholas, vi que a palavra "promotor" é muito utilizada, no sentido de "desenvolvedor" (de projetos, por exemplo). Não sei se aplica no caso, mas é bem possível.


----------



## zema

En Argentina existe la figura del loteador, pongo este ejemplo porque deja ver que puede o no ser el propietario.



> REGLAMENTO  DE LOTEOS Y URBANIZACIONES - SECRETARÍA DE OBRAS PÚBLICAS Y PLANEAMIENTO​ *MUNICIPALIDAD DE SAN GENARO*_(prvcia. De Santa Fe)_​ *CAPÍTULO II*: URBANIZACIÓN EN LAS ÁREAS SUB-URBANAS Y RURAL / LOTEOS EN ZONAS URBANAS, SUB-URBANAS Y RURALES.---------------------
> 
> *Artículo 18º)*EXIGENCIAS AL LOTEADOR:Se requerirán al propietario o promotor, los siguientes servicios mínimos: -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> a)      Abovedamiento de calles.------------------------------------------------------------------
> b)      Alumbrado  público y red de baja tensión domiciliaria.-----------------------------------
> c)       Red de distribución de agua corriente (si existe servicio en la localidad).------------------
> d)      Nivelación para desagües, alcantarillas y zanjeo.------------------------------------------
> e)      Arbolado.-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Artículo 19º)*PLAZO PARA EJECUTAR LAS MEJORAS ESTABLECIDAS EN EL ARTÍCULO 18: Las obras a que se hace referencia en el Artículo 18º (Capítulo II), deberán estar ejecutadas en un plazo máximo de (6) seis meses, contando desde la fecha de aprobación provisoria del loteo. Todas estas obras correrán por cuenta y cargo del loteador y serán ejecutadas de conformidad con las exigencias, planos y detalles que al efecto determine la autoridad municipal.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Priscila R.

zema said:


> En Argentina existe la figura del loteador, pongo este ejemplo porque deja ver que puede o no ser el propietario.


 

Hola Zema,

Todo lo que los chicos hablaron arriba, tiene algun sentido, pero aún me quedo con tu propuesta. Pues según el texto a lo que se refiere es realmente lo que has puesto arriba. 
Mira:

Español: "Otra modalidad de restricción convencional, procedente del derecho de proximidad resaltada por Meirelles (2005:82), son las procedentes de los planes de loteamentos, que establecen, en favor de toda la colectividad, reglas para las edificaciones.
 
Para el autor, sin embargo se trata de convenciones ajustadas por el loteador,  y que, por lo tanto, afectan un grupo específico de personas, los demás vecinos del loteamento o barrio, que podrán también se beneficiar de aquellas reglas, valorando o mejorando la calidad, sin distinciones, para todos los que estuvieren en la región."
 
 
Texto en Português: "Outra modalidade de restrição convencional, decorrente do direito de vizinhança apontada por Meirelles (2005:82), são as decorrentes dos planos de loteamentos, que estabelecem, em favor de toda a coletividade, regras para as edificações.

Para o autor, embora se trate de convenções estipuladas pelo loteador, e que, portanto, afetam a um grupo específico de pessoas, os demais vizinhos do loteamento ou bairro, poderão também se beneficiar daquelas regras, valorizando ou melhorando a qualidade, indistintamente, para todos os que estiverem na região."



Gracias!!


Pri.


----------



## Fanaya

Priscila R. said:


> "Otra modalidad de restricción convencional, procedente del derecho de proximidad resaltada por Meirelles (2005:82), son las procedentes de los planes de loteamientos, que establecen, en favor de toda la colectividad, reglas para las edificaciones.
> 
> Para el autor, sin embargo, se trata de convenciones ajustadas por el loteador,  y que, por lo tanto, afectan a un grupo específico de personas, los demás vecinos del loteamento o barrio, que podrán también beneficiarse de aquellas reglas, valorando o mejorando la calidad, sin distinciones, para todos los que estuvieren en la región."



Supongo que será porque soy español y aquí no se utilizan tales términos, pero a mí eso de loteamiento y loteador me suena muuuuuuuy mal...


----------



## Priscila R.

Fanaya said:


> Supongo que será porque soy español y aquí no se utilizan tales términos, pero a mí eso de loteamiento y loteador me suena muuuuuuuy mal...


 

Hola Fanaya!!

En verdad, no lo sé, pero esto pasa muchas veces con el Português de Portugal y de Brasil!!!! 
Gracias por corregirme los demás errores del texto.

Me parece mejor dejarlo así (loteador, loteamiento) ya que según Zema existe en Argentina. ?qué crees??


Gracias,

Pri.


----------



## Fanaya

Si tienes la confirmación de una persona natural de Argentina, hazle caso. Seguro que sabe bastante más que yo de la forma de hablar de allí.


----------



## zema

Pri, yo no conozco nada de cuestiones legales, pero justo tu traducción es para aquí! Sólo puedo colaborar leyendo lo que explican quienes entienden del tema, luego veo si recuerdo o encuentro algo parecido por aquí, y lo posteo para ver si sirve de algo. 

Pero lo hago a sabiendas de que hay gente que sí conoce de Derecho que lo va a leer, lo puede investigar, y estará en mejores condiciones de decirte si funciona o no. 

  En este caso, yo sólo aporto que el término _loteador _existe en Argentina; ahora, si el significado legal es el mismo que en portugués o si sería preferible otra traducción, eso, infelizmente, no lo sé!


----------



## Priscila R.

zema said:


> Pri, yo no conozco nada de cuestiones legales, pero justo tu traducción es para aquí! Sólo puedo colaborar leyendo lo que explican quienes entienden del tema, luego veo si recuerdo o encuentro algo parecido por aquí, y lo posteo para ver si sirve de algo.
> 
> Pero lo hago a sabiendas de que hay gente que sí conoce de Derecho que lo va a leer, lo puede investigar, y estará en mejores condiciones de decirte si funciona o no.
> 
> En este caso, yo sólo aporto que el término _loteador _existe en Argentina; ahora, si el significado legal es el mismo que en portugués o si sería preferible otra traducción, eso, infelizmente, no lo sé!


 

Hola!!!

Entiendo tu posición!!Pero aún me parece que lo mejor es dejarlo así ya que no me han postado nada que fuera más similar. 

!Agradezco tu atención!!

!Saludos!

Pri.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> En Argentina existe la figura del loteador, pongo este ejemplo porque deja ver que puede o no ser el propietario.


 
Isto está bastante próximo, de facto, do '_loteador_' português. Como creio que a figura brasileira tem contornos muito parecidos com os da portuguesa, acho que podemos concluir, com alguma segurança, que estamos a falar do mesmo no que toca aos três países (Brasil, Argentina e Portugal), onde o termo será sinónimo.


----------



## zema

Obrigado mais uma vez, Carfer! Desta vez não consegui botar o link, era um arquivo em pdf, e tentei mas não deu.


----------



## Priscila R.

Carfer said:


> Isto está bastante próximo, de facto, do '_loteador_' português. Como creio que a figura brasileira tem contornos muito parecidos com os da portuguesa, acho que podemos concluir, com alguma segurança, que estamos a falar do mesmo no que toca aos três países (Brasil, Argentina e Portugal), onde o termo será sinónimo.


 

Olá Carfer,

Se você falou, está falado!!!
Sei que você além de conhecer o assunto quando se coloca, na grande maioria das vezes acerta!!!

!Muchísimas gracias!!

!Eres muy amable!!

Pri.


----------



## Culiacán

En México se utiliza el término "fraccionador" (loteador) y los espacios que son fraccionados (divididos) se llaman fraccionamientos.
Saludos


----------



## sorollexiste

Fanaya said:


> Supongo que será porque soy español y aquí no se utilizan tales términos, pero a mí eso de loteamiento y loteador me suena muuuuuuuy mal...


 
a mi también.


----------

